# River Hazard - Royal Gorge Narrows



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Marshall Nichols down on the Ark asked me to post this:



> From: John Kreski - DNR
> Sent: Wednesday, July 25, 2018 12:08 PM
> To: John Kreski
> Subject: Large Section of Chain Link Fence in the River Section 5 Royal Gorge
> ...


----------

